# Delete or Change a thread in General Classifieds



## Max Dread (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi

I have an ad in General Classifieds... I've made a few changes and would like to either completely change the first post (and possibly title too). Failing that, is it possible the thread can be deleted so that I can make a new one? 

This is the thread in question:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...nres-selling-my-whole-collection-bit-bit.html

Cheers

Max


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2014)

Best course of action is to PM a mod if you have any changes you want to make to a thread.

PM me with whatever need to have tweaked and I'll take care of it.


----------

